# Bump stops



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay i been looking all over for some decent bump stops for my kyb's i just got. Anyone have a site where i can buy them from, i checked motivational enginering and energy suspension and see no bumper stops. Something im missing....thanks for the help!!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Koni makes some bump stops that will work well with your KYB's.
They look like this:








You should be able to get them from www.motivational.net.
Not sure off the top of the head who else sells them, but that's what you need.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i was @ there website, but i cant figure on how to order em..tomorrow i think im just gonna give them a call..


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

You Email the guys telling what your looking and where to send them too and they email you back with the complete price I always had good luck with them I like the fact they use paypal


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

MagicPie said:


> You Email the guys telling what your looking and where to send them too and they email you back with the complete price I always had good luck with them I like the fact they use paypal


or better yet...pick up the phone and call them..(310)639-7320


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> or better yet...pick up the phone and call them..(310)639-7320


just what i did :fluffy:


----------



## BigHitter23 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> just what i did :fluffy:


How much did they cost? How long would it take to get them?


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

Also, FYI, KYB do sells bumpstops as well. theirs are the 1 piece bump stop + boot variety.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Asura said:


> Also, FYI, KYB do sells bumpstops as well. theirs are the 1 piece bump stop + boot variety.


and no where near as good as the Koni bump stops.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

myoung said:


> and no where near as good as the Koni bump stops.


 Nowhere near as good? They're bump stops! How 'good' do they need to be? Are bump stops so highly engineered now that they have spring rates and thrust angles and god know what other engineering terms I dont even know?


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

well, some bumpstops are made of firmer material than others... but the main purpose of a bump stop is still to prevent the damper from bottoming.

last I check the OEM and OEM replacement bumpstops do exactly that, prevent damper from bottoming.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

KYB bumpstops are made from a slab of rubber. nothing too fancy about it, but they work great for stock repalcements.

Koni and Energy Suspension make urethane ones which offer an actual progressive rate. the farther you smash it, the harder it gets. that way you don't immediately feel like you bottomed out, and it helpd prevent shock/strut damage.

I've got three Koni shocks in the garage that were ruined by OEM bump stops. Soon as I switched to the Konis, the problems with bottoming out on huge dips went away and I haven't damaged another shock yet.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> KYB bumpstops are made from a slab of rubber. nothing too fancy about it, but they work great for stock repalcements.
> 
> Koni and Energy Suspension make urethane ones which offer an actual progressive rate. the farther you smash it, the harder it gets. that way you don't immediately feel like you bottomed out, and it helpd prevent shock/strut damage.
> 
> I've got three Koni shocks in the garage that were ruined by OEM bump stops. Soon as I switched to the Konis, the problems with bottoming out on huge dips went away and I haven't damaged another shock yet.


EXACTLY...like I said... no where near as good as the Koni bump stops.

They aren't hard rubber they are Microcellular Urethane Bumpstops. Which greatly diminish the feel of bottoming out. They are already shortened, so there is no need for any addition cutting. Since they are pliable and soft, they give the car a more controllable feel if and when bottoming out does occur.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> EXACTLY...like I said... no where near as good as the Koni bump stops.
> 
> They aren't hard rubber they are Microcellular Urethane Bumpstops. Which greatly diminish the feel of bottoming out. They are already shortened, so there is no need for any addition cutting. Since they are pliable and soft, they give the car a more controllable feel if and when bottoming out does occur.


/\ /\ What he said /\ /\ :thumbup:


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Lets start with the fact that bottoming out in the first place is the problem. Your basically putting a golden bandaid on a black and blue. My suggestion is instead of taking time to worry about the high-tech bump stops, invest your time and money into shortening your shocks, lengthening your suspension travel and not bottoming in the first place. But in the end, if you do hit the bumpstop, no matter how fancy they are, if you hit it mid-corner at the edge of your friction cirlce, your fucked.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Lets start with the fact that bottoming out in the first place is the problem. Your basically putting a golden bandaid on a black and blue. My suggestion is instead of taking time to worry about the high-tech bump stops, invest your time and money into shortening your shocks, lengthening your suspension travel and not bottoming in the first place. But in the end, if you do hit the bumpstop, no matter how fancy they are, if you hit it mid-corner at the edge of your friction cirlce, your fucked.


The above photo is from a Motivational setup, which are shortened struts. There is a big difference from the Koni plyable bump stops and hard rubber OEM style stops.. weather you want to admit it or not... You're argument is flawed.. 

why is it so rare these days for someone to simply say "hmm Oh I see, guess I was wrong and didn't know there was a difference.. thanks for the info"


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I actually do that all the time...go check out accordinglydone.com and see for yourself. But, nothing I really said is flawed. Yes, re-informed me of these fancy bumpstops. And I guess they are a cute little trick item for the street. But I tend to look at things from a racing application persepective, so thats how I see it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> I actually do that all the time...go check out accordinglydone.com and see for yourself. But, nothing I really said is flawed. Yes, re-informed me of these fancy bumpstops. And I guess they are a cute little trick item for the street. But I tend to look at things from a racing application persepective, so thats how I see it.


If you took it from a pure racing prospective then the benefits would be easily seen. The benefits on a racing applications are even larger than for street usage.

But then again using your train of thought I suppose any upgrade over what was on the car when driven off the sales lot is just a fancy cute little trick item for the street.

If you knew much about for example the B14 (Which is what the member owns that asked the question in the original post, which I doubt is discussed much on the Accord forum), then you would know one of the problems with the suspension is the limited travel. Especially for those who can't afford to buy expensive shortened strut/shock setups. Koni cellular polyurethane bump stops are specially designed for added protection. It works much like a progressive spring when bottoming or contact with the stop occurs, the bumpstop resistance increases when compressed. Hard Rubber will not do this .

So when and if bottoming occurs, it's much safer and controllable, it also prevents internal damage within the shock.

Please do a little research before completely disregrading something you have never heard of............


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

If any car has limited travel, its a Honda. And no, not every part made in the aftermarket is just a cute little trick. You sound like my grandfather.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> If any car has limited travel, its a Honda. And no, not every part made in the aftermarket is just a cute little trick. You sound like my grandfather.


Grandfather?

and you sound like a little kid that can't admit he did wrong.

The B14 has less travel than equivilent hondas. fact...

Once again you make these statments with obviously no knowledge or research on the topic, sorry but your opinion based on speculation.. then passed on to members here as fact is not appreciated.

Sorry if being wrong makes you think I'm your grandfather.

Maybe you should listen to your grandfather more..He probaby has a lot more wisedom and life experiance than you do.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> The B14 has less travel than equivilent hondas. fact...


worlds biggest understatement.


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a Koni Bumpstop GB going on right now in the Group Buy section. We only need 3 more people to get on the list until we order them. $55.00 shipped will get them to your door. Only NEED 3.

Thanks

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60416


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> The B14 has less travel than equivilent hondas. fact....


This is pretty much common knowledge to any B14 owner. It's because of this that those high dollar suspension options exist in the first place. They actually serve a purpose and are not just for looks or bragging rights.



myoung said:


> Maybe you should listen to your grandfather more..He probaby has a lot more wisedom and life experiance than you do.


 :banana: 

But why is it that when you ask for help from the forum, and the forum gives you good advice, you're so quick to discredit it. The reason I recommended them in the first place is because of my positive experience with them. They're an inexpensive solution to a potentially expensive problem.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> They're an inexpensive solution to a potentially expensive problem.


Here's one point which WBB has right though: They aren't a complete solution by themselves.


----------

